# Full screen with Sling



## Topanga (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm trying to get a full screen on my TV when I'm sending my stream from my laptop to my TV via Sling. I trieed the format on the remote and the format on my TV. Is it a setting on my computer? Please help. I want a full screen on my sling.

Rick


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

There's a combination of things to try - from the Slingplayer on your laptop (to fill the screen in the Slingplayer) and the Slingplayer Dish Network Remote format button (to fill the screen on your TV). I got it to full screen recently, but only after trying a number of things - sorry I don't recall the exact sequence.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

To get full screen on my iMac usually I have to start out in the "Good" viewing position. :scratch: Then I must click on the Best/HD position, then eXit out, clicking on the X in the corner, :grin: then immediately restart the program selected previously in the lower section under the screen. :lol:
No...I'm not kidding or making this up........:ringo: Occasionally it starts in the Best/HD position from the get go.......:gott: Simply the "Remote Access" stuff is a work in progress........!pepsi!


:icon_band


----------

